# case 800 oil out of exhaust



## firebird198 (Oct 20, 2008)

i have a diesel case 800b and i have oil coming out of the exhaust and im not sure why. also it has the air filter type were you put oil in the bowl i do not know what type of oil it takes.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is oil puddling up in the exhaust or are you getting a lot of blue smoke? Extended idling can cause the condition you mention. It is unburned fuel mostly. Most oil bath airfilters I have come across typically require straight SAE 30 wt. oil. If you don't have that, whatever motor oil you are using will work fine.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

winter time I would change the oil in air cleaner to a 10 wt. Manual says 5wt but not may people stock a 5wt. Says you can do a 50 mixture of kerosene.
caseman-d


----------

